# Cedar Swamps



## Timberjackboy (Feb 14, 2005)

OUR CEDAR SWAMPS ARE ALL CUT NEVER TO GROW AGAIN


----------



## woodshop (Feb 15, 2005)

...our?...where is our?


----------



## Crofter (Feb 15, 2005)

Woodshop you have just bit on a troll!


----------



## glens (Feb 15, 2005)

I was wondering the other day how many humans would try to take a bite out of a hamburger floating mid-air a few feet out of the water, attached to a line that disappeared below the surface.&nbsp; What the heck are fish thinking when they see and do the equivalent?


----------



## Crofter (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe they are not! and I guess a lot of us aren't either, myself included apparently. Lol!


----------



## ray benson (Feb 15, 2005)

A hamburger levitated above the water in a cedar swamp - catching would be loggers. Hmmm


----------



## woodshop (Feb 15, 2005)

well silly me... to be honest guys... I don't know exactly what a "troll" is... can one of you fine gentlemen enlighten me?


----------



## Crofter (Feb 15, 2005)

google it http://www.google.ca/url?sa=U&start...echFaqs/What_is_an_Internet_troll.html&e=9901


----------



## woodshop (Feb 15, 2005)

DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS. This is our best recommendation. Use the Ignore button at the top right of the posts and avoid the topics that look artificially controversial. Do not reply to these bait posts and do not communicate any personal information. In support communities, the troll will often pose as a victim. They will seek your support and trust. 
----------------------------------------------
I see... well apparently I just broke one of the "troll" rules, and fed one. Gonna have to be more careful I guess. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands  

Thanks for cluing me in Crofter.


----------



## leweee (Feb 15, 2005)

*Trolls*



woodshop said:


> DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS. This is our best recommendation. Use the Ignore button at the top right of the posts and avoid the topics that look artificially controversial. Do not reply to these bait posts and do not communicate any personal information. In support communities, the troll will often pose as a victim. They will seek your support and trust.
> ----------------------------------------------
> I see... well apparently I just broke one of the "troll" rules, and fed one. Gonna have to be more careful I guess. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands
> 
> Thanks for cluing me in Crofter.




do they look like this:


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 15, 2005)

I was out in tehw oods one night and a troll attacked me I ran and ran finally amde it to my house  I grabbe dthe 12 gauge semi and laoded her with 3 inch magnum slugs and after 4 shots that Troll run a way screaming


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 15, 2005)

Next learn to speak english.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well sorry Im trying to elarn to languages at once in school and ENGLISH AND FRENCH


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Master one discipline at a time, grasshopper.http://*********************/v-web/bulletin/bb/images/smiles/027.gif


----------



## Newfie (Feb 15, 2005)

Try the english w/ a french canuck accent and I'll translate.

Down the stairs throw the baby his shoes,eh.


----------



## Crofter (Feb 16, 2005)

02-10-2005, 09:23 PM #45
Timberjackboy
Senior Member

Join Date: Mar 2004
Location: Green Mountain
Posts: 116
Timberjackboy is an unknown quantity at this point

"I know of a early 1990s model ranger 665 that went for $11000 canadian and it only had 4000 hours on the motor. Good shape too, but buddy wanted some quick cash money."

Looks like the language barrier has disappeared here!


----------



## leweee (Feb 16, 2005)

*Quebecwah*



Newfie said:


> Try the english w/ a french canuck accent and I'll translate.
> 
> Down the stairs throw the baby his shoes,eh.



eh watch it I'm one tough bunch...take me coat through both side de road I'm take you on...like I'm say I one tough bunch.... tabernak


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 16, 2005)

Gater Boots in a pimped up goochie suit, Got no job but im still fly, can't pay my rent cause all my moneys spent but thats ok, got a quatre tank of gas in my new 8 class but but im still fly, Everythings in my momas name but im still rich


----------



## Newfie (Feb 16, 2005)

leweee said:


> eh watch it I'm one tough bunch...take me coat through both side de road I'm take you on...like I'm say I one tough bunch.... tabernak




LMFAO leweee!  Tons of French Canadians where I live, mostly New Brunswick. It's funny the way they reverse the phrases and verbs in a sentence structure,although I suppose it is English that is really the odd duck.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 18, 2005)

> LMFAO leweee! Tons of French Canadians where I live,


 Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 18, 2005)

*french canadains*

im not a french canadian. But we were forced to learn french cause apparently canada is bilingual. I think the french should learn Englisha nd forget about it. I hated taking french.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 18, 2005)

Get back get back you don't knwo me like that Im not playing around if ya don't smaretn up ill take ya down
I came I saw i hit em right there in the jaw. Dam that is an awseom tune. LUDICRIS RULES


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 18, 2005)

correction: Its and make one false move and Ill take ya down


----------

